# hatching Plecos



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I found some pleco eggs on the gack of the filter up against the glass at 10 AM this moring

at 1 pm I had them hatching







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

cool what kind?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have an L144 male
1 LFABNP Fm
1 ABNP Fm
adults in that 15 gallon tank so I'm never certain what the offspring will be.<G>


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Let me know when they will be ready to go if you are wanting or willing to sell some. I need algae control in a nano tank and can transfer to a 36 when they grow that tank needs help too. All you're plecos I got before for my african tank are doing awesome. Also how small can those little guys be transferred?


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

can plecos hybridize? , the prospect of having a pleco breeding in any of my tanks is very unlikely. But I would be more inclined to put a few random plecos together if they could hybridize.

Mike the whole fun of hybrids for me with the sa/ca cichlids is that "I wonder what that would look like factor." If the plecos can hybridize you might end up with something really cool.

good luck. I know with my cichlids they are pretty good parents. Do they gaurd the youngsters or is it survival of the fittest?

sorry hijack alert


mikebike said:


> I have an L144 male
> 1 LFABNP Fm
> 1 ABNP Fm
> adults in that 15 gallon tank so I'm never certain what the offspring will be.<G>


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have some smalll 1" ones that can go in smaller tanks now @ $2 each
and others up to $15


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

The same type of pleco can be xbreed...

For example, bristlenose belong to the ancistrus... So L144, albino, silvertipped, L183, L88, calico, etc, they can all xbreed. Now the fun part is, you will be surprise on how they turn out.

Here is my example. I have a LF albino and a regular fin albino in a 75g. They breed together. As you might expected, there will be all albino. But all 40+ babies were silvertipped; some with LF some regular. As it turns out, even both are albino, the LF gene throws back to silvertipped coloration. And yes, I only have 2 plecos in there so there were no chance to have other xbreed. I sold the batch since then. These batch babies actually carried all different genes; LF albino, albino, LF silvertipped, and silvertipped.

Another example will be hyprancistrus pleco types... so L66 king tiger, L260 queen arabesque, L46 zebra, L129 Columbian zebra, L340 mega clown, etc all can xbreed.
I read a while back that they is one guy who specialized in creating designer pleco. He used all female L46 in a tank. Now he will get a couple of each other Hyprancistrus males other than zebra to quite weird pattern and color. He showed a photo of a x young hyprancistrus with almost like a ying yang pattern. It was sold to japan for almost 3k.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz Mike, more babies huh  I lost all my long fin albino plecos


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

mikebike said:


> sorry to hear of your loss.


Thanks Mike, we had an incident with my 2 year old and i had to turn the tanks off for a while, i do water changes every 2 weeks and didnt do it cause i was busy with the holidays and family coming and i think maybe that also didnt help


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

How is the survival rate? Obviously this isnt your first rodeo. What things if any do you do to "help" or is it full on darwinism?
With my cichlids I used to feel the need to intervene before they got eaten. Now i use breeding tanks instead of trying to let that go down in my main tank.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have the belife that if it works don't mess with it.

If I see eggs I collect them and put them in a container with an airstone
to tumble the eggs.

I have up to 4 generations growing out currently.

I too have had losses.
4 years ago I got 50 silver tip plecos off Storm in the fall

The next spring we had a few days of nice warm days in late May
it was in the 80's F
I put a tank outside but forgot to plug in the heater.

I lost all 50 ovenight.<VVSad>


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow, 4 generations thats awesome. Seems like the care for eggs is the same the only big difference from what you told me is the temp. my fishies are always at 80-84 deg Do you do anything to trigger the breeding for example temp drop or let the water get lower to simulate a rainy season type sound.

I know back a few years ago I had the bright idea to try and breed black ghost knife fish and went as far into it as designing a series of pvc rain makers but then im not sure what happened but the project lost steam and a got bored. Anyways not trying to drive you nuts with 100 questions just curious about the process. I wonder since the plecos are sa they must have an entirely different breeding schedule in comparison to the cichlids then. Then again I think all sa catfish breed or at least migrate for breeding during the rainy season. Thanks for letting me pick your brain.


mikebike said:


> I have the belife that if it works don't mess with it.
> 
> If I see eggs I collect them and put them in a container with an airstone
> to tumble the eggs.
> ...


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I normaly notice the eggs shortly after a 50% water change.

Good Luck


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I normaly notice the eggs shortly after a 50% water change.

Good Luck


----------

